# Caution: Sandisk SD Card Issue with 5D Mark IV



## bsbeamer (Nov 10, 2016)

Just picked up a few new 128GB Sandisk SD cards from B&H and ran into an issue with one of them out of the box. The card was not able to be formatted by the 5D Mark IV, would not write to the card, and returned several errors. The write-protect switch was off and tried both ways just in case.

This is the card:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1275616-REG/sandisk_sdsdxxg_128g_ancin_extremepro_sdhc_128gb.html

These are the newer V30 / U3 cards:
SanDisk 128GB Extreme PRO UHS-I SDXC Memory Card (V30) 
B&H # SAEPSD128GV3 
MFR # SDSDXXG-128G-ANCIN 

Not suggesting the problem is wide-spread, but something to be aware of. If you're picking any of these up, be sure to test them thoroughly before discarding the packaging materials.

Defective/bad card was returned to B&H and another was purchased.

For those wondering, these were 100% authentic cards - not import, off-market, or re-branded.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2016)

Curious if you were able to try the card in another camera/device before you returned it...i.e., was it just a bad card and the problem had nothing to do with the 5DIV, or was it a 5DIV specific issue as you state in the title of your topic?


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Curious if you were able to try the card in another camera/device before you returned it...i.e., was it just a bad card and the problem had nothing to do with the 5DIV, or was it a 5DIV specific issue as you state in the title of your topic?



Was able to fully use the bad/defective card in a Canon 70D without any issues. Formatted, tested and worked with RAW photos, tested and worked with video, reviewed photos/video in-camera, re-formatted without issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2016)

Good to know, thanks. Might be worth a call to Canon to inform them; IIRC something similar happened with CFast and the 1DX II and a firmware update fixed it.


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2016)

FYI, the 64GB Extreme Pro Sandisk SD card (95MB/sec) was OK with (my now returned for other reason) EOS 5D Mark IV.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 10, 2016)

tron said:


> FYI, the 64GB Extreme Pro Sandisk SD card (95MB/sec) was OK with (my now returned for other reason) EOS 5D Mark IV.



Yes, I have 20+ 64GB SD cards (Sandisk Extreme & Extreme Pro) that all work fine with the 5D4.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good to know, thanks. Might be worth a call to Canon to inform them; IIRC something similar happened with CFast and the 1DX II and a firmware update fixed it.



Tried calling to report and got the runaround where no one could connect me to the right people/person. Sent an email to the support folks with all the info and will see if they get back to me. No longer have the card, so not sure I can be of much help to troubleshoot/diagnose further.


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know, thanks. Might be worth a call to Canon to inform them; IIRC something similar happened with CFast and the 1DX II and a firmware update fixed it.
> ...


It was nice to inform us. Not all can we return a flash card. I guess 64GB sd cards will do just fine...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd be checking with Sandisk. They may have a update.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 10, 2016)

Canon support says this might have been a "communications error", that the 5D Mark IV is compatible with SDXC cards, and they are forwarding to customer feedback for investigation. Seems like a fairly canned response that will not lead to any action.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 10, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd be checking with Sandisk. They may have a update.



Sandisk has not updated their compatibility database in quite some time. If anything, it seems like a firmware issue for Canon to address with an update.


----------



## ricky_005 (Nov 13, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good to know, thanks. Might be worth a call to Canon to inform them; IIRC something similar happened with CFast and the 1DX II and a firmware update fixed it.



Explain your logic? 

Why would you call Canon when its very apparent it was a defective Sandisk SD card?


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 13, 2016)

ricky_005 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know, thanks. Might be worth a call to Canon to inform them; IIRC something similar happened with CFast and the 1DX II and a firmware update fixed it.
> ...





bsbeamer said:


> *Was able to fully use the bad/defective card in a Canon 70D without any issues*. Formatted, tested and worked with RAW photos, tested and worked with video, reviewed photos/video in-camera, re-formatted without issue.



It worked fine in another camera so it was not a failed card. Amazon lists it as first available September 17, 2016, so it's possible it's a defective design; however, it's a safe bet that a lot more of these cards have been sold and used than 5D4's, so the defect likely would have been noticed by now. So, it appears that the problem occurs when an otherwise good card is used in a 5D4. Therefore, it's likely (but not definite) that the problem is with the camera. It's also possible there's some odd interaction.


----------



## KarelWH (Nov 13, 2016)

Similar experience with a 32 GB Strontium Nitro micro sdhc card. Unable to reformat. Will try it in a 70D


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 13, 2016)

I've had an issue with Card 2 - Sandisk 256gb Extreme Pro on Cam #1

Removed and reinserted and it was fine for the rest of the day. Sadly it's the end of the season so I'll not be putting enough frames through it to do a proper test. I am getting lockups the more I use the body and I don't know if it's specifically this #1 or if it's both yet.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 14, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



This was not a defective Sandisk card. The card worked perfectly fine in a Canon 70D. Had I not tried using it in a Canon 5D4, I honestly would not have suspected any issues and would have kept/used the card like any other. Again, these are the new U3/V30 Sandisk cards which replaced previous generation when they added the V30 spec. 

I'm not sure what the issue was and I no longer have the card in my possession, so I cannot troubleshoot further. Wanted to caution anyone out there purchasing these new cards. Hopefully it's an isolated incident, but maybe not.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 14, 2016)

KarelWH said:


> Similar experience with a 32 GB Strontium Nitro micro sdhc card. Unable to reformat. Will try it in a 70D



Have a few friends with similar issues in the past and those turned out to be an issue with the SD adapter, not the micro SD card itself. I'm not sure what brand that is and have never used them. Maybe worth trying a different adapter?


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 14, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> I've had an issue with Card 2 - Sandisk 256gb Extreme Pro on Cam #1
> 
> Removed and reinserted and it was fine for the rest of the day. Sadly it's the end of the season so I'll not be putting enough frames through it to do a proper test. I am getting lockups the more I use the body and I don't know if it's specifically this #1 or if it's both yet.



Was Cam #1 a Canon 5D4 or another camera?


----------



## Act444 (Nov 15, 2016)

I've been using a 64GB SanDisk Extreme Pro SD with no issues (so far, knock on wood). Have you tried the card in another 5D4 to confirm whether it is an issue with the camera or just that specific unit?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2016)

Act444 said:


> I've been using a 64GB SanDisk Extreme Pro SD with no issues (so far, knock on wood). Have you tried the card in another 5D4 to confirm whether it is an issue with the camera or just that specific unit?



Have you been using one of...



bsbeamer said:


> the new U3/V30 Sandisk cards which replaced previous generation when they added the V30 spec.



?


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 15, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > I've had an issue with Card 2 - Sandisk 256gb Extreme Pro on Cam #1
> ...



Mk4


----------



## tungchihyu (Nov 15, 2016)

So i am traveling in Kyoto right now... I also have the Sandisk V30 card (64GB), I have experienced this card problem total twice in 4 days of using.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 15, 2016)

tungchihyu said:


> So i am traveling in Kyoto right now... I also have the Sandisk V30 card (64GB), I have experienced this card problem total twice in 4 days of using.



How many Sandisk V30 cards do you own?
Was it the same card that had an issue each time?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2016)

ricky_005 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know, thanks. Might be worth a call to Canon to inform them; IIRC something similar happened with CFast and the 1DX II and a firmware update fixed it.
> ...



Canon is supposed to update their Firmware every time a card maker makes a card that is working improperly. This has already been established with the 1DX II when Sandisk CFast cards were not in spec. Canon issues a work around firmware update to bypass the card issue.

https://www.dpreview.com/news/3307797076/canon-warns-against-use-of-sandisk-cfast-cards-with-eos-1d-x-mark-ii


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 15, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ricky_005 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



According to Canon customer service, the engineers are currently looking at the situation. They will contact me again when there is an update. I recall it being several months with the 1DX II. Honestly, does not make me feel any better even using the V30 SD cards that currently do function. May be sticking with CF and the older U3/C10 SD cards that are not V30...


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 15, 2016)

Act444 said:


> I've been using a 64GB SanDisk Extreme Pro SD with no issues (so far, knock on wood). Have you tried the card in another 5D4 to confirm whether it is an issue with the camera or just that specific unit?



Is the 64GB SD card labeled as "V30" or is it just U3/Class 10 (C10)? I have been able to use non-V30 cards without any issues in the 5D4.

The card is no longer in my possession, but yes - I was able to fully use the card in a Canon 70D without any issues. Based on that and a few other reports I've heard so far, it looks like it may be an issue with the 5D4.


----------



## tungchihyu (Nov 16, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> tungchihyu said:
> 
> 
> > So i am traveling in Kyoto right now... I also have the Sandisk V30 card (64GB), I have experienced this card problem total twice in 4 days of using.
> ...



I only have 1 Sandisk V30 card.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 16, 2016)

tungchihyu said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > tungchihyu said:
> ...




Do you have non-V30 Sandisk SD cards, or is this your only SD card? If you do have other cards, do any of those have this issue?


----------



## tungchihyu (Nov 16, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> tungchihyu said:
> 
> 
> > bsbeamer said:
> ...


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 17, 2016)

tungchihyu said:


> I have a Sandisk Extreme Pro UDMA 7 64gb CF card - all good.
> I also have a Sandisk Extreme 64GB card (90MB/s), will try it out tmr.
> 
> I have shot all day today with the V30 Extreme Pro, did not experience this problem today, so it happens really randomly.
> ...




Thanks for the update. I have not run into this issue with any of my 64GB CF (UDMA 7) or any of my 64GB SD U3/C10 cards. The issue only happens with the new 128GB V30/U3/C10 SD cards. Since you are also having this issue with 64GB V30 cards, I am going to assume it's an issue with the V30 spec.

Looks like I will be picking up some 128GB CF cards in the near future since I cannot 100% rely on the 128GB V30 SD cards in the 5D4 until this issue is acknowledged by Canon and addressed. Hopefully the Lexar 1066x 160MB/s UDMA 7 CF cards are reliable.


----------



## tron (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is the sandisk link for compatibility check for 45D4

http://pct1.sandisk.com/ProductList.aspx?DeviceID=22974

The new V30 cards are not listed!


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 18, 2016)

tron said:


> Here is the sandisk link for compatibility check for 4D4
> 
> http://pct1.sandisk.com/ProductList.aspx?DeviceID=22974
> 
> The new V30 cards are not listed!



Speaking with B&H, they stated that the Sandisk list had not been updated in quite some time. In fact, I cannot find a V30 card recommended for ANY product on their list.

B&H also said the SDSDXXG-128G-ANCIN was a direct replacement for SDSDXP-128G-A46, which is no longer being manufactured or sold. Without explicitly saying so, this was supposed to just be a re-label and they are being sold along with the 5D4 in packages.

Is it complete BS on their part just to sell more cards? Who knows...


----------



## Michael Clark (Nov 20, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> tungchihyu said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Sandisk Extreme Pro UDMA 7 64gb CF card - all good.
> ...



I've been using a Lexar 1066X / 32MB / VPG-65 / UDMA 7 / 160MB/s (read speed) / LCF32GCRBNA1066 since I purchased it from amazon back in April 2016 with absolutely zero issues. It is used primarily in a 7D Mark II and 5D Mark III.


----------



## tron (Nov 20, 2016)

To day I was shooting on the field with 5D4 raws in CF and Jpegs in SD. All cards were Sandisk Extreme Pro.

CF was the 64GB 150/160 MB/sec Udma 7 and SD was the NON V30: 64GB 95mb/sec U3

Taken from my Amazon order:

SanDisk Extreme PRO 64GB SDXC UHS-I/U3 Memory Card up to 95MB/s Read FFP (SDSDXPA-064G-FFP)

My camera froze with error 02 (if I recall correctly because I was in the middle of shooting so I was very frustrated). I waited for a few seconds and then switched to my 7D2 (anyway I was shooting birds so 7D2 was fine).

But this was my second 5D4. I had shot a few hundreds with my 1st 5D4 same cards, same Raw+jpeg split to 2 cards and I did not have a problem. So I kind of feel stupid. That camera's serial number started with 03. My current's 5D4 serial starts with 04 (in case someone is interested).

Now I have low level formatted the sd card and then formatted it once more (non low level). But this is BS. My other 2 5D3s and 7D2 never had a problem with these (same vendor & type) sd cards.

After a few of hours when I wanted to switch to my 5D4 again I changed it to use Compact Flash only. I did not experience any problem with CF only.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 21, 2016)

tron said:


> To day I was shooting on the field with 5D4 raws in CF and Jpegs in SD. All cards were Sandisk Extreme Pro.
> 
> CF was the 64GB 150/160 MB/sec Udma 7 and SD was the NON V30: 64GB 95mb/sec U3
> 
> ...




It's been frustrating, to say the least. CF seems to be the reliable card slot until this issue is addressed, but that is not what I purchased. I will pass along the additional information to the Canon people I have been in contact with about this case. 

Couple of questions:

Was the Amazon order fulfilled by Amazon? Or was this an order of a card shipped and sold by Amazon as the seller?

You have two 5D4 bodies in your possession, correct? Are they able to READ each other's cards (shoot CF & SD in body 1, insert into body 2 to review and reverse)?

Have you looked at the firmware version on both cameras by any chance? I'd assume they would be the same, but maybe not? Any differences in the metadata between the two that you have noticed?


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 21, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> I've been using a Lexar 1066X / 32MB / VPG-65 / UDMA 7 / 160MB/s (read speed) / LCF32GCRBNA1066 since I purchased it from amazon back in April 2016 with absolutely zero issues. It is used primarily in a 7D Mark II and 5D Mark III.



Thank you for the info. Has anyone been using these cards in the 5D4? 

I am past my 30-day return window on the 5D4 so I'm "stuck" with the camera at this point. I cannot reliably use SD cards with it until the issue is addressed, so will need to be picking up more CF cards for upcoming client work.


----------



## tron (Nov 21, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > To day I was shooting on the field with 5D4 raws in CF and Jpegs in SD. All cards were Sandisk Extreme Pro.
> ...


hello, I have ONE body only. Both previous and current body were running firmware 1.02.
All my amazon.de sandisk purchases are bought from Amazon as a seller (Sold by: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.)
I have bought many Sandisk extreme pro compact flash and sd cards and all run perfectly (ZERO issues) on my 2 5DMkIII and 1 7DMkII cameras (as well as the Compact flash on my 5DMkIV camera). I can see no reason to return my camera since the banding issue can be alleviated by DxO 11.3.0 so it becomes a non issue (I will test it my self but I trust the formu member who found out) and the batch will be similar. My second camera's box has a date of Oct 15 (the first one had a date Sep 7). I highly doubt there will be a difference with a third body (towards the positive or negative side)...


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using a Lexar 1066X / 32MB / VPG-65 / UDMA 7 / 160MB/s (read speed) / LCF32GCRBNA1066 since I purchased it from amazon back in April 2016 with absolutely zero issues. It is used primarily in a 7D Mark II and 5D Mark III.
> ...


The latest 64GB Sandisk Extreme Pro Compact flash works flawlessly in my 5D4.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2016)

tron said:


> The latest 64GB Sandisk Extreme Pro Compact flash works flawlessly in my 5D4.



I haven't seen anyone reporting issues with CF cards, have you?


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > The latest 64GB Sandisk Extreme Pro Compact flash works flawlessly in my 5D4.
> ...


No it's perfect. I didn't say anything different. OP has asked about CF and I replied. I have used sandisk CF cards with 100% success on 40D, 5D2, 5D3, 7D2, 5D4.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2016)

tron said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



The OP didn't 'ask about CF', but rather stated (several times) an intent to use only CF because those are reliable. Thus your comment seemed tangential, but confirmation is always nice.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 22, 2016)

tron said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...




Correct - there have _*not*_ been any reports of issues with CF on the 5D4 that I am aware of. Which is why I am looking to purchase additional CF cards so I can continue to use the 5D4 on client work. Past my 30-day return window on the camera and it needs to be used vs. sitting on a shelf waiting for an update... 

I've been using Sandisk memory card products almost exclusively for 10+ years now. This is the first time I've encountered an issue with any of their cards. And at this point I'm fairly certain it was a camera issue with the SD card slot and firmware, not an issue with the card.

Only was considering the Lexar 1066x UDMA7 CF cards (LCF128CRBNA1066) because of the price. Lexar has a good reputation and is $100/128GB vs $145/128GB for the Sandisk SDCFXPS-128G-A46. When looking at purchasing multiple cards, it becomes a factor.


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


I am not a native English speaker and I may miss something. 

He said: Hopefully the Lexar 1066x 160MB/s UDMA 7 CF cards are reliable.

Since I don't have any Lexar cards maybe I shouldn't comment at all. However, another member commented on the specific card (lexar) being used in different cameras (not 5D4) so I thought it wouldn't harm to mention a totally positive experience about a specific CF card that I have used with my 5D4. That's all


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 22, 2016)

tron said:


> Since I didn't have any Lexar cards maybe I shouldn't comment at all. However, another member commented on the specific card (lexar) being used in different cameras (not 5D4) so I thought it wouldn't harm to mention a totally positive experience about a specific CF card that I have used with my 5D4. That's all



I appreciated the feedback - thank you!


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2016)

Can we compare the (fist two for example) serial numbers of the cameras with sd issues?

Mine starts with 04 (October make). The point here is the previous camera started with 03 (September make).
Nothing scientific but if these numbers are different (even start with 05) then there is no point in replacement. If they are the same then probably (AND ONLY PROBABLY) we have something....


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2016)

A difference in the incident with my card (sandisc extreme pro 64gb non v30 as mentioned earlier): it was an error 02 during shooting that froze my camera. A format (low level or not) always works and the card can be used again. I just lost confidence in SD port.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 23, 2016)

tron said:


> Can we compare the (fist two for example) serial numbers of the cameras with sd issues?



Mine starts with 03. Issue appears to be with new V30 SD cards only, it seems. 

According to support, Canon engineers are still working on this and have no update. If you're experiencing issues and are outside of your return window, I would suggest at least opening a ticket with Canon so you can have your issue documented.


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Can we compare the (fist two for example) serial numbers of the cameras with sd issues?
> ...


Thanks for the answer. It is my 2nd camera and I am not sure it can be reproduced other than shooting a lot and observing. I do not know if the dealer will accept a second swap or if there is any meaning in the sense that since this is an issue not confined to one batch it is almost certain it may happen in the 3rd camera (which will probably be from the same 04 batch)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2016)

tron said:


> A difference in the incident with my card (sandisc extreme pro 64gb non v30 as mentioned earlier): it was an error 02 during shooting that froze my camera. A format (low level or not) always works and the card can be used again. I just lost confidence in SD port.



What makes you think it's the camera, as opposed to the SD card?


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > A difference in the incident with my card (sandisc extreme pro 64gb non v30 as mentioned earlier): it was an error 02 during shooting that froze my camera. A format (low level or not) always works and the card can be used again. I just lost confidence in SD port.
> ...


It has worked flawlessly on my 7D2 up to now saving thousands of pictures (my 7D2 has taken more shots than my 2 5D3 and my previous 5D2 combined). Not all were saved on sd card I admit but half of them were for sure.
EDIT: With previous format of course. A day after the incident I put it back, low level formatted it and then formatted again. I have setup my 5D4 again to record raw in cf and jpeg on sd to test this weekend...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2016)

tron said:


> It has worked flawlessly on my 7D2 up to now saving thousands of pictures (my 7D2 has taken more shots than my 2 5D3 and my previous 5D2 combined). Not all were saved on sd card I admit but half of them were for sure.
> EDIT: With previous format of course. A day after the incident I put it back, low level formatted it and then formatted again. I have setup my 5D4 again to record raw in cf and jpeg on sd to test this weekend...



Sounds like you're jumping to a conclusion. Leaping, actually. Err02 is a memory card error. Cards fail, and a defective SD port is not the most likely possibility here. Now, if you try multiple cards and get the same error, the slot is a reasonable explanation...but not for what is, so far as you've explained, a one-off issue with a single card.


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > It has worked flawlessly on my 7D2 up to now saving thousands of pictures (my 7D2 has taken more shots than my 2 5D3 and my previous 5D2 combined). Not all were saved on sd card I admit but half of them were for sure.
> ...


Yes it is a one off that's why I will try again. I so much prefer the card to be the culprit. I have exchanged a 5D4 once and I do not want to do it again if I do not have to (better take pictures than put myself and the seller to stress and wait). 

But I never had any issues with Sandisk extreme cards up to now and suddenly that happens after the first few clicks with my 5D4 after a (not exactly same but) similar issue is reported so you must admit it is a strange coincidence. Possible of course but quite a coincidence!


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 24, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > It has worked flawlessly on my 7D2 up to now saving thousands of pictures (my 7D2 has taken more shots than my 2 5D3 and my previous 5D2 combined). Not all were saved on sd card I admit but half of them were for sure.
> ...



Thanks to the current deals on memory cards I've ordered a replacement 256gb to run on cam 1. If it still flags up then there's a camera issue but I won't know this until the end of December when I've got two weddings.


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...


Can you tell us the first two digits of the camera's serial number? Mine is 04.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 24, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using a 64GB SanDisk Extreme Pro SD with no issues (so far, knock on wood). Have you tried the card in another 5D4 to confirm whether it is an issue with the camera or just that specific unit?
> ...



No - just regular U3/C10. 

That's interesting though - I would have thought that "V30" was just a simple designation/spec, as opposed to an actual change in the physical media - in other words, V30 and non-V30 (but still U3/C10) cards would be the same... Unless SanDisk felt the need to tinker with things with the newest generation of cards to meet the new standard? (edit: a Google search suggests that this isn't the case)


----------



## tron (Nov 25, 2016)

Act444 said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > Act444 said:
> ...


I would rather have an all or nothing issue. Now I do not feel comfortable. And yes it was a one off but I know my sandisk extreme pro cards have never exhibited any issues with the other cameras. I have ordered a different sd card (samsung pro+ 64gb) to test if I will get any issue...


----------



## tron (Nov 25, 2016)

Some thoughts. Maybe I could make it a little more scientific by running some write tests.

I do not have a specific program but I could connect it to a pc and transfer 55+ GB of data. I know it is not 100% conclusive but at least I would write all the flash memory of the sd card. I remember memory test programs that used to test memory by writing various bit patterns. I do not know of such utilities for flash cards (but I haven't searched yet anyway).


----------



## Act444 (Nov 25, 2016)

I did recently place an order for a new 128GB V30 card (Black Friday stuff going on) so I guess I'll find out pretty shortly if it gives me any issues...


----------



## tron (Nov 25, 2016)

The card I ordered (a Samsung 64GB PRO+) arrived pleasantly early! So I will start testing this weekend...


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 29, 2016)

wonder if the new firmware does anything to fix this issue?


----------



## tron (Nov 29, 2016)

I got a Samsung PRO+ 64GB SDXC card. I have used it 2 days. Up to now I have not encountered any issues. I know it is too early just wishing to update. Anyway right now I have rather a sufficient set of cards so I will not get any more (until that 5DsRMkII at least ;D )


----------



## Act444 (Dec 1, 2016)

UPDATE: Received my new card and initiated a test read/write with my 5D4 with no issue. 

Long term issues though, jury's still out.


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 1, 2016)

Act444 said:


> UPDATE: Received my new card and initiated a test read/write with my 5D4 with no issue.
> 
> Long term issues though, jury's still out.



What do you mean by long term issues? Are you not sure how it will perform over the long term? Or are you experiencing something that makes you believe there will be an issue long term?


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 1, 2016)

tron said:


> I got a Samsung PRO+ 64GB SDXC card. I have used it 2 days. Up to now I have not encountered any issues. I know it is too early just wishing to update. Anyway right now I have rather a sufficient set of cards so I will not get any more (until that 5DsRMkII at least ;D )



My older Sandisk 64GB SD cards seem to be fine. Just updated the firmware, so maybe it'll help.


----------



## tron (Dec 1, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I got a Samsung PRO+ 64GB SDXC card. I have used it 2 days. Up to now I have not encountered any issues. I know it is too early just wishing to update. Anyway right now I have rather a sufficient set of cards so I will not get any more (until that 5DsRMkII at least ;D )
> ...


I believe my incident with non v30 sandisk was one off and that's it. Up to now I have taken hundreds of photos with no issues (at least with my new Samsung card). When it fills I will start alternating my other sandisk sd cards to test them.


----------



## Act444 (Dec 1, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: Received my new card and initiated a test read/write with my 5D4 with no issue.
> ...



Well, if I recall, a couple folks up thread complained of occasional camera lockup when using these cards...

The card appears to function completely normally so far though. Definitely not experiencing what the OP did, that's for sure.


----------



## gutter (Dec 14, 2016)

Just wanted to add, I had the same problem with this card:







I currently have a 5DMKIV on 1.0.2

Card is authentic. Used the card previously in my MK3, 6D, + 7DMK2 with no issues.


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 14, 2016)

gutter said:


> Just wanted to add, I had the same problem with this card:
> 
> I currently have a 5DMKIV on 1.0.2
> 
> Card is authentic. Used the card previously in my MK3, 6D, + 7DMK2 with no issues.



Can you please clarify what problem(s) you are having exactly? There seems to be two different issues at the moment - one being completely non-functional (unable to format/reformat the card in 5D4) and the other that causes issues when using (able to format/reformat the card in 5D4).


----------



## gutter (Dec 14, 2016)

I took a few images and turned off the camera. When I looked down it was froze on "writing images to card". Then a "Card 2 cannot be accessed" error. I popped out the battery and it fixed itself.


----------



## Act444 (Dec 15, 2016)

UPDATE II: After a couple hundred images shot to that new V30 card, downloaded and reformatted in-camera, no issues.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2017)

tron said:


> I know my sandisk extreme pro cards have never exhibited any issues with the other cameras. I have ordered a different sd card (samsung pro+ 64gb) to test if I will get any issue...



Cards are made in batches using memory and controllers made in batches. Its entirely possible to produce a marginal batch of cards. If a marginal card meets a camera that is using a faster clock speed, for example, then occasional glitches can happen. The fact that the card works on your other camera is no guarantee that it will work on a newer one that may push a card harder.

This type of issue can be very difficult to detect, because another batch may be a little faster and never have a issue. Not all cards of the same part number are the same, there is variance.


----------



## mariebo (Apr 24, 2018)

I know this is an old post and I'm new here.. 

I'm having this issue and wanted to see if an update fixed this for anyone please?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 25, 2018)

Be sure that your camera is at the latest firmware level. Canon did release a new firmware at one point that fixed some communication issues with the SD card. I'm not sure if this applies to this specific issue or not, but it's worth a try.


----------



## tron (Apr 25, 2018)

My "problematic" Sandisk card had similar issues with not only 5D4 but 200D as well. However it worked OK with previous models (5D3, 7D2). After a format in PC I put it in my G7XMkII and I formatted it there and It works OK there. So I did not throw it away


----------



## Talys (Apr 25, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, the 64GB Extreme Pro Sandisk SD card (95MB/sec) was OK with (my now returned for other reason) EOS 5D Mark IV.
> ...



It's good to know that I'm not the only one who can't seem to stop buying 64GB Extreme Pro's 

This is definitely my favorite SD card.


----------



## tron (Apr 26, 2018)

Talys said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


I found something better than that: The 128GB Sandisk Extreme Pro SD card ;D


----------



## wldbil (Apr 27, 2018)

I also use the 128 GB Extreme Pro SD card and love using it.


----------

